# Small Oddball Predator



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi. I'm currently looking for a small oddball predator for a fresh or brackish tank. I will set up the tank just for it. It has to max out under six inches. I would rather have it be a non-schooling species. No puffers! I already have a little figure eight puffer in his own tank that will shred any fish in his tank. I'm thinking about maybe a leaf fish or a mudskipper.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Butterfly fish. IDK their requirements and what not.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

I've already kept them before. They aren't that interesting. I'm thinking more like a ctenopoma or freshwater stonefish.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## stiltman (Aug 14, 2009)

Freshwater stonefish? Is there such an animal? 

Very interesting. I need to know more about this. 

I vote for the elusive freshwater stonefish.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

leparainis facfatis. Spellings not coret bet they are nice fish. They get to a foot long. I have 3 and they are amazing to watch.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

No, leporinus get way too large and i have kept them before as well. I had a sixteen inch leporinus for a while before my old black shark turned on him. Plus the fish has to be 6 inches and under. The freshwater stone fish, by the way, is actually a brackish water fish.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Red Jewel Cichlid.....very colorful, very aggressive and very predatory.......will eat any small fish when they reach maturity...........


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought about those, I can get them for like a dollar and fifty cents at the pet store because they breed like rabbits there.


----------

